# Croatian (BCS): Falis mi jako



## Pattrizia82

Hi! How are you?
I'm new in the Forum  and I need your help. I'm currently living in USA but I'm Spanish and I don't know a word in Croatian . 
I have a friend from Zagreb who gave me a small letter same time ago, and I don't understand anything. Could anybody help me please? Thank you in advance.

_Ouo ti je za uspomenu od jednogdecka kojem se jako svictas. Saljem ti pusu i volio bih te victati svaki dan._

_P.S. Falis mi jako, svaki dan mislim na tebe_


Thank you again for your help,
Pattrizia82


----------



## Maja

Pattrizia82 said:
			
		

> Hi! How are you?
> I'm new in the Forum  and I need your help. I'm currently living in USA but I'm Spanish and I don't know a word in Croatian .
> I have a friend from Zagreb who gave me a small letter same time ago, and I don't understand anything. Could anybody help me please? Thank you in advance.
> 
> _Ouo ti je za uspomenu od jednogdecka kojem se jako svictas. Saljem ti pusu i volio bih te victati svaki dan._
> 
> _P.S. Falis mi jako, svaki dan mislim na tebe_
> 
> 
> Thank you again for your help,
> Pattrizia82



 It means (roughly):
This is a memento from a boy who really likes you. I am  sending you a kiss and I would like to see you every day.
p.s. I really miss  you, and I am thinking of you every day.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Pattrizia82

Thank you very very much for your translation!! Really!!
Hvala!! Gracias!! Eskerrik asko!!  (I don't know to say it in more languages  !!)


Pattrizia82


----------



## ex-Jasmina

Hi,I noticed that some of the words you have written are not right, so Ive written the correct ones.

_Evo ti je za uspomenu od jednog decka kojem se jako svidas. Saljem ti pusu i volio bih te vidati svaki dan.

P.S. Falis mi jako, svaki dan mislim na tebe_

_Basically it means_
_Here is a a gift for you from a guy who you really like. I'm sending you a kiss and I would like to see you every day._
_I miss you so much, and every day I think of you._

How sweet : )


----------



## Pattrizia82

Hi Jasmina!! 
You're right, maybe I didn't copy the words correctly, but his handwriting was difficult for me, as well as the language.

Thank you for your correction!!


Pattrizia82
PS> yes, it's really sweet!!


----------



## Stormwoken

Jasmina said:
			
		

> _Here is a a gift for you from a guy who you really like._



Actually, that would be "who really likes you". Reference is essential in such matters.


----------



## Maja

Stormwoken said:
			
		

> Actually, that would be "who really likes you". Reference is essential in such matters.


Yeah, I said the same!!!

And Pattrizia you're welcome! 
Nema na čemu (i drugi put)! 
De nada!!!

Ćaos!!!


----------



## alby

Jasmina said:
			
		

> Hi,I noticed that some of the words you have written are not right, so Ive written the correct ones.
> 
> _Ovo ti je za uspomenu od jednog decka kojem se jako svidas. Saljem ti pusu i volio bih te vidati svaki dan._
> 
> _P.S. Falis mi jako, svaki dan mislim na tebe_
> 
> _Basically it means_
> _THIS is a a gift for you from a guy who you really like. I'm sending you a kiss and I would like to see you every day._
> _I miss you so much, and every day I think of you._
> 
> How sweet : )


 

Just small correction 

Nataša


----------



## natasha2000

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jasmina*
> _Hi,I noticed that some of the words you have written are not right, so Ive written the correct ones._
> 
> _Ovo ti je za uspomenu od jednog decka kojem se jako svidas. Saljem ti pusu i volio bih te vidati svaki dan.
> 
> P.S. Falis mi jako, svaki dan mislim na tebe
> 
> Basically it means
> THIS is a a gift for you from a guy who REALLY LIKES YOU. I'm sending you a kiss and I would like to see you every day.
> I miss you so much, and every day I think of you.
> 
> How sweet : )_
> 
> 
> 
> Just small correction
> 
> Nataša


 
Another one, taking into account the Stormwoken's remark. A very important one, may I suggest....


----------



## alby

Yes, you are right, I totally missed it!

Nataša


----------



## templar414

Jasmina said:
			
		

> Hi,I noticed that some of the words you have written are not right, so Ive written the correct ones.
> 
> _Evo ti je za uspomenu od jednog decka kojem se jako svidas. Saljem ti pusu i volio bih te vidati svaki dan._
> 
> _P.S. Falis mi jako, svaki dan mislim na tebe_
> 
> _Basically it means_
> _Here is a a gift for you from a guy who you really like. I'm sending you a kiss and I would like to see you every day._
> _I miss you so much, and every day I think of you._
> 
> How sweet : )


 
Jasmina , just small correction. Since there is no "đ" in Spanish, it should be "svidjati" and "vidjati" because _vidati _means "to heal"


----------

